# Weighing parts and the whole bike?



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

What are you folks using to weigh your parts and bike with?


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

$10 kitchen scale from ebay for parts and a hanging luggage scale (w/ a large velcro strap for the entire bike).


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Park Tools table scale and a Feedback Sports hanging scale (on it's way). I like that you can clamp it into a repair stand.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Cheap (~$15) digital kitchen scale or the postal scale at work (free) for small items

Cheap (~$20) digital fish scale for wheels and whole bike.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

cheap kitchen scale like everyone else. 

LBS's park tools hanging bike scale for the whole shebang


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Kmart Scale !! For parts. Only the best will do.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I own all three scales that Harbor Freight sells. The 500 and 1000 gram models were $10 each, the 5000gm was $19, all on sale.
I don't have a calibration weight so I weigh parts on more than one when I can and they usually read exactly the same.

Just to get a rough figure, I weighed my new bike with my digital bathroom scale; me holding bike minus me without bike. I'll check that number with the hanging scale at my LBS.


----------

